# Festplattenreinigung



## Funkervogt (22. Mai 2004)

Moin Moin

habe gestern den Bericht in Stern TV verfolgt wo es darum ging das es nicht ausreicht wenn man format C. macht um eine Festplatte komplett zu reinigen. Meine Frage ist nun weiß einer von euch ob es ein gescheites Programm gibt was die unter Win 98 se leisten kann ?

Gruß

Funkervogt

PS. und danke im vorraus


----------



## Norbert Eder (22. Mai 2004)

Ich habe den Bericht nicht gesehen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass sie etwas anderes gemeint haben:

Die Daten werden wohl vollständig von C gelöscht, jedoch können Daten nach einem normalen Format immer noch gelesen werden (mit Spezialtools), jedoch sollte das für dich kein Problem darstellen, da geht es eher um schwer sensible Daten.

Du hast dennoch die komplette Kapazität zur Verfügung.


----------



## gothic ghost (22. Mai 2004)

Moin Moin
Diskedit
ist ein DOS-Hexadezimaleditor mit grafischer Oberfläsche der alles platt machen kann, auch den Bootsektor. 
Auf eine Diskette entpacken und booten. ;-)

PS da ist was schief_gelaufen, sorry


----------



## Nicki (22. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Norbert Eder _
> * jedoch sollte das für dich kein Problem darstellen, da geht es eher um schwer sensible Daten.
> *



Hallo, ich hab mal eine kurze Frage. Was sind für dich senn "schwer sensible Daten"? Ich habe schon mehrere Berichte wie den von Stern Tv gesehen und ich fände es nicht so toll, wenn ich z.B. eine meiner Festplatten verkaufe und einige Tage später Leute mit Daten meines kompletten Lebens vor der Tür stehen. 

Also für mich sind alle Daten, die auf meinem PC sind, sensible Daten. Egal ob Lebenslauf, Briefe, Mails oder sonstiges. Und ich denke, dass es schon gut und auch richtig ist, wenn man seine Festplatten richtig ducrh Überschreiben platt macht, bevor man die vielleicht weggibt oder verkauft. 

Das ist zumindest meine Einstellung dazu. Wollte ich nur mal gerade loswerden


----------



## gothic ghost (22. Mai 2004)

@ Funkervogt

Hallo,
noch mal von vorne
es ist ein Hexadezimal-Editor,
1. du entpackst das Zip auf eine Diskette
2. und dann booten
3. <A:>diskedit eingeben und Enter drücken
4. wenn der Editor gestartet ist und eine Meldung kommt mir ok bestätigen
5. in die Menüleiste kommst du mit "Alt" drücken und einen farbigen Buchstaben wählen
6. in der Menüleiste kommst du mit den Pfeiltasten zum nächsten Menüpunkt
7. beenden geht mit "Esc"
schau dir den Editor in Ruhe an man kann einiges mit ihm machen.
Ich habe noch Free Fdisk dazu gepackt, ist besser als das von Windows.
Ach ja, es gibt keine Maus.  

Viel Spass damit ;-)


----------



## Funkervogt (22. Mai 2004)

*Danke*

Moin Moin

Cool danke denn ich möchte auch nocht wenn ich eine Festplatte verkaufe das irgend jemand meine Daten wieder herstellen kann zumal ich eine Festplatte übernommen habe und nich genau weiß was der andere damit angestellt hat.
Wie gesagt Danke und ich werd das mit dem Programm mal ausprobieren.

Gruß


Funkervogt


----------



## DrSoong (22. Mai 2004)

Im Fachjargon heißt das unwiederbringliche Löschen von Daten *wipen* (von engl. _to wipe_). Dabei werden die zu löschenden Daten mehrmals komplett überschrieben (mit Binär 0 und Binär 1 -> 1 Zyklus). Normale Programme schreiben standardmäßig 3-4 Zyklen (ab und zu kannst du auch einstellen, wie viele Zyklen geschrieben werden sollen),mit 4 Zyklen kommt jeder normale user aus. Profiprogramme schreiben 9 Zyklen, da kann man dann wirklich nichts mehr herauslesen (nicht mal im Labor). Angeblich soll die sicherste Varinate bei 27 Zkylen liegen, da schmelze ich die Platte aber lieber ein bevor ich so lange warte.

Alternativ bietet sich an, die Platte einem starken Magnetfeld auszusetzen, dadurch wird sie aber komplett unbrauchbar.

Meines Wissens bringt PGP8 ein Wipe-Programm mit, mit dem Stichwort findest du sicher aber auch andere Freeware dazu im Netz.


Der Doc!


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Mai 2004)

*kopfschüttel* Ich habe den Stern bericht auch gesehen. Es ist erschreckend, wie blauäugig einige Menschen durchs leben laufen, das erst so ein Bericht kommen muss, bevor man sich nach Sicherheit erkundigt.

http://www.heidi.ie/eraser/

http://www.cylog.org/utils_9.asp


Wobei ich ERASER empfehlen kann, den habe ich schon ausprobiert. Der kann sowohl einzelne Dateien als auch Festplatten Wipen! Also vorsicht!


----------

